# Dish NBA HD TV 2003-2004 Programming schedule



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DISH Network will offer the 2003-2004 schedule of NBA TV programming in high definition television (HD). NBA TV is the NBA's 24-hour television network. The slate features 31 separate dates of four-hour blocks of HD NBA programming. Each block begins with an NBA game, followed by an NBA TV Post-Game show and the NBA TV Live show, starting Tuesday, Dec. 9, through Tuesday, April 13 (full schedule below). Select NBA Playoff games also will be made available in HDTV.

This HD programming is available to DISH Network customers who receive NBA TV as subscribers to America's Everything Pak, the Multi-Sport package or NBA League Pass programming packages and who have one of the following DISH satellite HD receiver models: Model 811, model 6000 or 6000u with an enhanced HD adapter; or the DISH Player - DVR 921 (available soon). Customers also will need to have a DISH satelllite antenna pointed at either the 61.5W or the 148W orbital location. The HD NBA games and full four-hour blocks can be viewed on Channel 9425. To view NBA TV games in HD, call DISH Network at 800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.dishnetwork.com.

(I have reformatted the schedule below from the DishNetwork 12/9/03 press release for printing.)

___________________________________________________________

DISH Network's 2003-2004 Schedule of NBA TV Regular Season Games in HD (subject to change, all times ET.)

Tuesday, Dec. 9 - 10:30 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. -- New York Knicks at Los Angeles Lakers

Wednesday, Dec. 10 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Orlando Magic at Washington Wizards

Sunday, Dec. 14 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at New York Knicks

Sunday, Dec. 21 - 9:30 p.m. - 12:00 a.m. -- Phoenix Suns at Los Angeles Lakers

Monday, Dec. 22 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Orlando Magic at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, Dec. 23 - 7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Minnesota Timberwolves at New York Knicks

Tuesday, Dec. 30 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Atlanta Hawks at Washington Wizards

Sunday, Jan. 4 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- New Jersey Nets at New York Knicks

Tuesday, Jan. 6 - 8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at San Antonio Spurs

Saturday, Jan. 17 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Seattle Supersonics at Washington Wizards

Monday, Jan. 26 - 9:00 - 11:30 p.m. -- Minnesota Timberwolves at Denver Nuggets

Tuesday, Jan. 27 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- New Jersey Nets at Philadelphia 76ers

Saturday, Jan. 31 - 7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Phoenix Suns at New York Knicks

Tuesday, Feb. 3 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Toronto Raptors at Philadelphia 76ers

Saturday, Feb. 7 - 8:00 - 10:30 p.m. -- New Orleans Hornets at Milwaukee Bucks

Tuesday, Feb. 17 - 10:30 p.m. - 1:00 a.m. -- Portland Trail Blazers at Los Angeles Lakers

Monday, Feb. 23 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Detroit Pistons at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, Feb. 24 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Portland Trail Blazers at Orlando Magic

Monday, March 1 - 8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Memphis Grizzlies at San Antonio Spurs

Monday, March 8 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Milwaukee Bucks at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, March 9 - 7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Boston Celtics at New York Knicks

Wednesday, March 10 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at Orlando Magic

Friday, March 12 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- New York Knicks at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, March 16 - 7:30 - 10:00 p.m. -- Washington Wizards at New York Knicks

Monday, March 22 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Dallas Mavericks at Philadelphia 76ers

Tuesday, March 23 - 8:00 - 10:30 p.m. -- San Antonio Spurs at Minnesota Timberwolves

Thursday, March 25 - 8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Detroit Pistons at San Antonio Spurs

Sunday, March 28 - 4:00 - 6:30 p.m. -- Houston Rockets at Milwaukee Bucks

Tuesday, March 30 - 8:00 - 10:30 p.m. -- Indiana Pacers at Milwaukee Bucks

Saturday, April 10 - 7:00 - 9:30 p.m. -- Detroit Pistons at Orlando Magic

Tuesday, April 13 - 8:30 - 11:00 p.m. -- Memphis Grizzlies at Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Special Note to AEP/HD subs:

If you are a Dish "America's Everything Pak" subscriber and a recent HD sub, you may not yet be seeing NBA TV on HD channel 9425.

 AEP subs are eligible for NBA TV which is also available in SD on ch 402. AEP subs who also have HD are eligible for NBA TV HD on ch 9425. The Knicks/Lakers game is showing only on 402 as I write this because my new 811 has not yet received a so-called "macro" download from Dish

Other new HD subs may not yet have received the weekly "macro" download from Dish that enables their new HD receiver to "see" the program on 9425.

I am a recent HD sub and my 811 was activated last Friday (12/5) around 1:00 p.m. ET, so I just missed the early-Friday-morning d/l. I talked with Alex in tech support who said his "coach" will email someone on my behalf who will (hopefully) enable _my_ new 811 "before" next Friday (12/12).

Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The same is true for subs with only Multisports.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

JohnH- this NBA TV HD schedule from the website is different 

http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/NBA_TV_HIGHDEFINITION_GAME_SC-87271-466.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ehren said:


> JohnH- this NBA TV HD schedule from the website is different
> 
> http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/NBA_TV_HIGHDEFINITION_GAME_SC-87271-466.html


 The schedule posted above was taken directly from the EchoStar press release.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps the keywords are "Subject to Change" rather than all those dates.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Friday macro d/l thingy didn't work for me - still no access to the HD Event ch, either 9425 or 9466. So far, everything I was told was turned out to be false. I will wait until tomorrow (Monday) morning to call in again. 

Sheesh


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I called Dish for the 2nd time about not getting 9425 and/or 9466. Nice CSR, Blair, in Roanoke Va gave me the same "Friday macro" spiel, and when I told him I didn't get the last one on 12/5, he "said" he was sending it to my 811 and I should get it within 15 minutes. That was over an hour ago - still no change.

Rhetorical questions: WTF is going on? Why do some 811s get it and some don't?

WAH! I WANT MY NBA-TV HD!!! :icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

JohnH said:


> The same is true for subs with only Multisports.


I only subscribe to the Top 120 and the HD pack and I still am getting NBAHD. Is NBA HD part of the HD pack now?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well this is an old thread, but I noticed the same for the last game as well. so let's keep that quiet...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/sports_events/basketball/index.shtml


----------

